# Editing profile



## ellaenchanted (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi guys, 
How to update profile details?? 
I can't seem to do it on the iPhone or the Tapatalk app. 
Any suggestions? 
Thanks x


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

ellaenchanted said:


> Hi guys,
> How to update profile details??
> I can't seem to do it on the iPhone or the Tapatalk app.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks x


You've kind of answered your own question. Log into the full website using a computer or iPad. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellaenchanted (Sep 7, 2014)

PBear said:


> You've kind of answered your own question. Log into the full website using a computer or iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Pbear


----------

